# Casings loosen up on snack sticks after being refridgerated...any tips?



## kickinkz (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi all, I'm new on here...looks like a good place to come visit for some ideas!

I do have a question to start off....I've been making jerky for years, and started making snack sticks over the last year or two...I picked up a barn find for cheap- an old Enterprise 8 quart press complete a couple years ago...after sandblasting it and re-seasoning it, I decided it was time to start making sticks. I can't complain, all in all it works good and my snack sticks come out fine, but I've got one small problem.

If I refrigerate or freeze and thaw the sticks, the casings like to pull away from the meat...I can peel it right off without any problems.

Does anyone have any suggestions on how to keep that from happening?

Thanks!
Phil


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 19, 2012)

Are the sticks already smoked or in the raw ready to smoke?

1. Dont freeze the stuffed sticks.

2. If you fridge cover with a towel


----------



## kickinkz (Nov 19, 2012)

It's after smoking them...Doesn't matter how I store them, either in a ziploc bag or vacuum packed...once they're refrigerated or have been thawed, the casings loosen up...


----------



## big casino (Nov 19, 2012)

can you give us some more info like ....

collagen casing? naturals casings? any  binders in the stick recipe? what tempoerature did you smoke them? at what internal temperature did you take them out of the smoker,

are you  plunging them in cold water straight out of the smoker??


----------



## shoneyboy (Nov 19, 2012)

Some of mine did that before. I was adding to much water...... maybe there are other issue that someone else knows about also though.....


----------



## kickinkz (Nov 19, 2012)

They were collagen casings...19mm snack stick size...not sure as to what binders there are, it was a LEM seasoning packet...I generally take them out once they've reached the 165-170 degree mark...I usually throw them in the smoker at room temp or a tad colder....I haven't been putting them in cold water though...I pull them, let them cool to room temp...they're fine...then when I bag them, the condensation in the bag loosens them up...


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 19, 2012)

Try putting your sticks in a brown paper bag. Plastic zip bags create moisture and will kill your sticks.


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 20, 2012)

nepas said:


> Try putting your sticks in a brown paper bag. Plastic zip bags create moisture and will kill your sticks.


X2 - I learned this from him and it works like a charm! I see this is your first thread - would you mind heading over to Roll Call  and introduce yourself so we can give you a proper SMF Welcome.

Thanks


----------



## jkc64 (Nov 20, 2012)

Soooo, how do you freeze them and thaw and preserve the casings? Or do you sacrifice the casings when freezing?

John


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 21, 2012)

jkc64 said:


> Soooo, how do you freeze them and thaw and preserve the casings? Or do you sacrifice the casings when freezing?
> 
> John


if properly soaked casings and mixed meat is done right you should have no problems with casings. Vac seal the sticks or SS or what ever and freeze.

Casing damage can happen from improper storage. Yeah i know you see them in bags at gander or cabelas, bps. Synthetic, fibrous casings have very little if any moisture or oils, thats why they need to soak. Collagen, natural, cellulose have moisture and oils. If you have lets say stick casings of collagen, put them in an open zip bag in the fridge for a few hours.

To test collagen casings for oil content take a small length and wipe it on a paper towel, good oil content should leave an oil mark on the towel, If not they are to dry they can pull away and/or stick the meat when frozen.

Yes i have had some SS stick to the old casings even after a long salty soak. (1 Tbls salt in the soak bowl)

The items i make rarely stay long in the freezer.

Note: Your water mix in (if you do) may be hard, salty or chemically treated and can make for off tasting meat and casing problems. This is why i use distilled cold water.

This is how i do my mixing, stuffing. Your results may vary.


----------

